# Glenn Apiaries Retirement



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Thank you for your service to beekeepers all these years! A good product along with great service is not easy to come by these days.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Tom and Suki,

I am sorry for your loss. I wish you all the best.

Joe


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

All the best, after my Maternal grandmother's passing in January, I know it's pretty much a fulltime job to take care of someone and the importance of spending time with them when they need it most.


----------



## tlozo (Jun 13, 2008)

Best queen I ever had was one acquired from you. Thanks for your work and all the best for your retirement.
Terry


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Another thread was also started. 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?274862-Glenn-Apiaries-Retirement


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Thankyou, & my best to you're family.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

All the best to you folks Tom and so sorry to hear of your losses. Another satisfied customer here.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Sincere condolences. I really appreciate your website. I am not that far away. If you need any help, PM me. Best wishes, Casey.


----------

